# Bob Sikes 12/22



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

Had the day off after an interview. Got to Sikes GB side at 12:00pm water was the lowest I have ever seen it. Nothing, Nada, Zip, Ziltch. So desperate I was hoping to catch a grunt. I did not see on piece of marine life except for birds. Everybody I talked to said they had nothing as well.


----------



## fishinknots (Feb 26, 2010)

I was there two days ago, windy. One ray, and that's it.....


----------

